# Are any HAQ Seikos not Grand Seikos?



## jhe888 (May 14, 2012)

Does Seiko put its HAQ movement in any watches that are not Grand Seikos? Thanks.


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

yes Seiko dolce 8j41 movement, search dolce


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

These little gems are discretely tucked away in a quiet corner of the JDM website. 
Indubitably traditionally styled and sized. Imho they make for a great vfm, simple and ultra-discreet TC without having to pay $$$. I really enjoy mine!










Here is a link to the current Seiko Dolce line up for the OP. Scroll down past the solar models to find the 8J41 (+/-10spy) Thermocompensated Quartz pieces. (You may need a translator if you are not using something like Chrome)
Seiko Dolce line-up.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

I think a lot of Credors also use the 8J movements. I don't think the 9F movements are used in anything other than Grand Seikos.


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

GlennO said:


> I think a lot of Credors also use the 8J movements. I don't think the 9F movements are used in anything other than Grand Seikos.


Yes they sure do,.....But with some added mvt eye candy/decoration......
(pics from www)
8J41.....











An 8J80 in a Credor.....












(The only 9F i can think of at the moment which was NOT fitted to a GS was the Astron 40th Anniversary from 2009.
(There is a lone 8J55 still in the GS JDM line-up (with independent hour hand) model SBGF029.)
(from GS.jp)
Grand Seiko SBGF029


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

In the past SEIKO used to equip some Spirit models with their 8Fxx calibres with perpetual calendar and long-life batteries. While not thermocompensated, they were accepted here as HAQ (if I remember correctly), because of the 196 kHz frequency and rating +/- 20 sec./year.

I have one of those - the SEIKO SBQK083


----------



## jhe888 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks, all.


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

If you consider also the Seiko 8F as high accuracy, then there are a lot of Seiko watches based on this family of calibers still in stock. The problem with this caliber is that it is rather sensible to ageing drift and it loses its accuracy after a certain amount of years. I've had one of them and it happened to me too, turning to be just an "ordinary accuracy quartz". Maybe that's why Seiko discontinued its production after something like 10 years. Of course I hope yours, shtora, is still retaining its original accuracy !!


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

more dolce here

1 step below Grand Seiko


----------



## kellixyerd (Mar 15, 2014)

yeah,Maybe that's why Seiko discontinued its production after something like 10 years. Of course I hope yours, shtora, is still retaining its original accuracy !thanks


----------



## William2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Agreed. I have the SACM167.


everose said:


> These little gems are discretely tucked away in a quiet corner of the JDM website.
> Indubitably traditionally styled and sized. Imho they make for a great vfm, simple and ultra-discreet TC without having to pay $$$. I really enjoy mine!
> 
> 
> ...


----------

